# RO system



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I want to try Xpenno's SodaStream water method but don't have access to RO water. Would this work: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Compact-Reverse-Osmosis-Aquarium-Tropical/dp/B00A4EP2BO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1462717843&sr=8-2&keywords=reverse+osmosis ? I'm only going to be using it for 10L a week.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I would recommend at least 3 stage and storage tank. I use a 4 stage which adds a carbon filter after the storage tanks to 'polish' the water and remove any off notes from storing in a tank.

The rate at which you can produce the RO water will also depend on your mains water pressure. If low then I'd recommend an RO with a pump.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

You haven't got a problem with mineralization if it stands still for a longer period of time, this is fundamentally a problem with RO systems in a low flow environment


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

malling said:


> You haven't got a problem with mineralization if it stands still for a longer period of time, this is fundamentally a problem with RO systems in a low flow environment


Not sure I understand what you mean by mineralization.

@Xpenno since I'll only be using the filter to fill my bottle for making water for coffee do I need a storage tank?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

bronc said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean by mineralization.
> 
> @Xpenno since I'll only be using the filter to fill my bottle for making water for coffee do I need a storage tank?


Yes, RO flow is slow. About 5L per hour.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've still got this if it's of any interest?

Vyair RO-1 Reverse Osmosis system - brand new and unused - £80

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=12963


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> Yes, RO flow is slow. About 5L per hour.


I'm doing 5L in 5 minutes. No tank needed with the newer RO's


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Viernes said:


> I'm doing 5L in 5 minutes. No tank needed with the newer RO's


Which system please?

Also, got a water hardness and TDS reading at all?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Viernes said:


> I'm doing 5L in 5 minutes. No tank needed with the newer RO's


As I said it depends on RO unit spec and input water pressure.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm using an Osmoflow TITAN 500. http://www.osmose-profi.de/Umkehrosmose-Systeme/Osmoflow-Titan-500-GPD-Umkehrosmoseanlage.html

There are other brands, of course, you have to look for Direct Flow RO's (no tank) and the higher the RO membrane spec (75,100,200,400,500...) the higher the flow.

I get 0-1 TDS. I'm using a sixth stage which is a DI filter (deionizer).


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

What are you using for remineralisation?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

@MrShades thanks but I'm renting and prefer to go with a compact system.

I think I'll try this: http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=273 As I said I'm not concerned with the speed of water delivery and my water is quite soft (20-30ppm TDS) so I hope it will do the job.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

bronc said:


> @MrShades thanks but I'm renting and prefer to go with a compact system.
> 
> I think I'll try this: http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=273 As I said I'm not concerned with the speed of water delivery and my water is quite soft (20-30ppm TDS) so I hope it will do the job.


Maybe @Xpenno will advise but with such soft tap water it may not be worth the trouble of a RO system? I believe that's what I was advised. BWT or other inline filter to remineralise may be less hassle?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

risky said:


> Maybe @Xpenno will advise but with such soft tap water it may not be worth the trouble of a RO system? I believe that's what I was advised. BWT or other inline filter to remineralise may be less hassle?


No point using RO at those levels, just get an in-line Brita filter or something.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

@Xpenno, if I use my tap water instead of RO water (~10mg/L Ca and ~2mg/L Mg according to local authorities) for your SodaStream method would it work? I would probably have to change the ratio of tap/CaCO3 solution to keep the hardness in the 110-130 range but other than that?


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

Viernes said:


> I'm using an Osmoflow TITAN 500. http://www.osmose-profi.de/Umkehrosmose-Systeme/Osmoflow-Titan-500-GPD-Umkehrosmoseanlage.html
> 
> There are other brands, of course, you have to look for Direct Flow RO's (no tank) and the higher the RO membrane spec (75,100,200,400,500...) the higher the flow.
> 
> I get 0-1 TDS. I'm using a sixth stage which is a DI filter (deionizer).


I definitely would not use a DI filter after the RO system as it will remove nearly all ions making the water very aggressive for your espresso machine. The RO system already removes 95-98% af all minerals and that should be more than enough.

If you do chose to go DI then you MUST add other minerals to prevent damage to your machine.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I will be adding minerals - calcium carbonate and magnesium as per Xpenno's soda stream reminalization method.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

bronc said:


> @Xpenno, if I use my tap water instead of RO water (~10mg/L Ca and ~2mg/L Mg according to local authorities) for your SodaStream method would it work? I would probably have to change the ratio of tap/CaCO3 solution to keep the hardness in the 110-130 range but other than that?


Exactly, just add in slightly less CaCO3. You probably already have around 30ppm Hardness as CaCO3 in your water so just adjust to add in the extra


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Exactly, just add in slightly less CaCO3. You probably already have around 30ppm Hardness as CaCO3 in your water so just adjust to add in the extra


Thanks







By the way, you using a 8.5L Brita? That's the only one I can find with a 5L water capacity.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Scotford said:


> What are you using for remineralisation?





Mad Wally said:


> I definitely would not use a DI filter after the RO system as it will remove nearly all ions making the water very aggressive for your espresso machine. The RO system already removes 95-98% af all minerals and that should be more than enough.
> 
> If you do chose to go DI then you MUST add other minerals to prevent damage to your machine.


I'm adding Calcium, Magnesium and bicarbonate powders. Or Calcium/Magnesium + Mineral water + RO water.

BTW probably I'll get rid of the DI filter due health safety concerns. There are several DI filters which use different compounds to do the work, and it's not clear to me which one is safe or not in the long term.


----------

